# The countdown



## Machiavelli (Sep 12, 2012)

14 days until Electoral college 
ratification

51 days until 
inauguration

President Biden finally received his first Presidential briefing this morning

At least it's finally being read in full after 4 years

No dumbing down, summarizing and pictures required to keep his attention


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

He :x needs a briefing to know who he is and where he is at. :rollin: Cant dumb down when he is alresdy at the bottom. Honest democrats know Biden really lost, unless they are dumb enough to believe he did better than Obsma in black democrat strongholds.


----------



## Machiavelli (Sep 12, 2012)

13 days until EC 
ratification

50 days until 
inauguration


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

Billy Barr says there was no evidence of widespread election fraud.
Barr will soon be fired as Trump says that the FBI and DOJ were involved in the election fraud cover-up.
Giuliani is already asking Donald for a pre-emptive pardon. That must mean Rudy is ready to admit his guilt.
You can not make this stuff up...very entertaining. Still, I will be glad when it is all over.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

It's bordering on treason. These wild fantasies that hold no water in court should have severe consequences.

If the republicans nominate Don the Con again in 24 it will be the end of the party if it isn't before then when everything comes out about his tenure.

Time for the adults in the room to reign him back in or pump him up with vicadin because it just isn't him whining anymore.

No server raid, no substantial fraud, no kraken, melting Giuliani cases dismissed and his special appointed attorney general has even had enough of this line of crap. They are all cooked up in social media cabal of sorts and he feeds it.

Think of it, our president is trying to overturn a legitimate election by influence and undermine the entire democracy. Use your minds guys, too many people would need to be involved, too many trump appointed judges bought and just way too many crackpot theories intermeshed together to do it.

I hope the rats leaving the ship turn on him and tell all so he gets exactly what is coming to him.

I know we all want to be right but here is a question. What should happen to him if it's brought out that they knew all along this was crap and it basically is an attempted coup de tat.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Think of it, our president is trying to overturn a legitimate election


 The democrats have been trying that for four years.


----------



## Resky (Aug 13, 2012)

> What should happen to him if it's brought out that they knew all along this was crap and it basically is an attempted coup de tat.


Here is another question. What should happen to crackpots and I won't mention any names, if it turns out he was correct all along?


----------



## speckline (Dec 13, 2008)

Plainsman said:


> > Think of it, our president is trying to overturn a legitimate election
> 
> 
> The democrats have been trying that for four years.


You can go back further when gore tried the same as trump is doing...


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

speckline said:


> Plainsman said:
> 
> 
> > > Think of it, our president is trying to overturn a legitimate election
> ...


Yeah, but with the Gore v Bush, it was 500 some odd votes, in one state, that decided the election where they showed actual proof shown in court of the issues of the "hanging chad" and interpreting dimples as votes.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Resky said:


> > What should happen to him if it's brought out that they knew all along this was crap and it basically is an attempted coup de tat.
> 
> 
> Here is another question. What should happen to crackpots and I won't mention any names, if it turns out he was correct all along?


I believe I have said this before, one side is flat out lying. Given the evidence, or complete lack of admissible or acceptable evidence, the false internet created stories that have been thoroughly debunked about servers/raids and complete bunk but keep getting repeated, DHS & DOJ both stating their isn't any substantial amount of fraud, republican and trump appointed judges dismissing or ruling against almost every case, and one side seeking to throw out millions of legal votes. Which side would appear to be propping up false arguments to circumvent the electoral process? They keep spouting all these different conspiracies, but won't argue them in court because they are bunk. They are having "hearings" which aren't hearings trying to put pressure on state legislatures to circumvent the voting process. Heck now, supposedly from inside sources, with it looking like there is zero chance of any of the bunk to stick, the presidents team are all asking for Pardons, prior to being charged with anything. What does that tell you?

I know what common sense says given all that.

The time to battle mail voting, if they had a problem with it, was prior to the election, which they did and either lost or state legislatures (a lot of republican controlled I may add) approved it in most cases. You can't change the rules after the fact and say sorry, we told you that you could mail in your vote and approved it, but now it doesn't count which is exactly what they are trying to do.

Regardless, whichever side is propagating this falsehood, they should all be tried and convicted of treason as an assault on our democracy. And given the maximum penalty that comes with it.


----------



## Resky (Aug 13, 2012)

> Heck now, supposedly from inside sources, with it looking like there is zero chance of any of the bunk to stick, the presidents team are all asking for Pardons, prior to being charged with anything. What does that tell you?


I think anyone with even just two working brain cells know how stupid that is. What does it tell me? It tells me someone really needs to get a life and stay away from internet BS. Inside source, yeah right :eyeroll: uke: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Machiavelli (Sep 12, 2012)

12 days until EC
ratification

49 days until
inauguration

1 new bombshell Federal bribery indictment unsealed involving Trump tonight

Trump having another trumpertantrum meltdown about section 230 needing to be revoked or he'll veto the upcoming Defense Budget :lol: :lol:

Trump getting roasted again as a laughing stock on Twitter with #BiggestLoserTrump trending at the top of Twitter :rollin: :rollin:

and we finally get to see the actual concession speech that we should have gotten a long time ago!



















:rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> 1 new bombshell Federal bribery indictment unsealed involving Trump tonight


 You haven't been sround here much. We have had at least a couple dozen bombshells since 2016. oke:



> Trump having another trumpertantrum meltdown about section 230 needing to be revoked or he'll veto the upcoming Defense Budget :lol: :lol:


 How would you feel if I censored your posts? If I remember you have been banned twuce under other names and I still let you ramble. If facebook and twitter censored you would you want them to loose 230? Have you ever thought of anyone but yourself?

Maybe now ANTIFA will calm down when Biden gives the scum bags whay others have earned.

Liberals https://images.app.goo.gl/aJ5WR9sVDgV3ayBBA


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> The time to battle mail voting, if they had a problem with it, was prior to the election, which they did and either lost or state legislatures (a lot of republican controlled I may add) approved it in most cases. You can't change the rules after the fact and say sorry, we told you that you could mail in your vote and approved it, but now it doesn't count which is exactly what they are trying to do.


The issues is that many of these "mail in ballots" were not certified by looking at past signatures. THAT IS THE ISSUE in many of the states.

You want to know a story about my little home town and the voting that happened on election day. Again I am not stating this is fraud but shows you the irregularity or things that happened.

1. About an hour before election polls were about to be closed. About 30 or so younger people who I have never seen before (live in a town of about 3500) and wanted to vote or register to vote. Well they asked outright... can we only vote for the President and nothing else on the ballot. Which was ok.

2. Many of them didn't have the correct paper work to get registered on hand and had to go get it.

3. There is away to get "verfied" if someone would "vouche" for you....ie: then you take that persons info and write it down so they are basically saying... you are who you are....ie: Parent, grandparent, relative, etc. WHO IS A REGISTERED VOTER already.

4. There was 5 of the 30 that we had to flat out deny because of things above. Some of them were going in line asking strangers to "vouche" for them.

YESSSSS ALL OF THIS HAPPENED. I was helping at the polls and witnessed this. Again 25 or so got the correct paper work and what not. But 5 of them (they were all in the same group) came in and tried the "vouche" for me with strangers. All of us on the polls red flags went up. So right there in my small town some "irregularities" happened but we caught them. Did this happen else where on a large scale? We dont know.

There is evidence of new voters coming from assisted care type facilities for handicap. Again those people have a right to vote... but to they qualify under state laws....ie: The can they do 5 of the daily functions so they are not considered mentally stable or "non" handicap. These were "mail in votes". So again... not claiming fraud out right... but needs to be looked into.

BTW... this is what is ironic about some saying.... THERE IS NO FRAUD AND NO NEED TO LOOK INTO THIS....

Democrats thought one, secondhand whistleblower account of a phone call was enough to impeach a President but somehow hundreds of firsthand whistleblower accounts of voter fraud aren't sufficient enough to warrant an investigation?

Yes... think about what I just typed above..... There was an investigation, impeachment proceedings, and a vote to impeach.... OFF OF ONE WHISTLEBLOWERS PHONE CALL HE HEARD SECOND HAND!!!!! Yes let that sink in.... but when there are more and more claims of fraud... some might be legit others might not... BUT NO INVESTIGATION OR PEOPLE CLAIMING..... NOTHING TO SEE HEAR. When it has to do with our voting integrity.

Again... I am still waiting and seeing on this one because like others have mentioned. Court are striking down things and others are showing to be debunked. But some are kind of gaining traction a little or need to be looked at a little deeper..... CASE IN POINT THE ONE ABOVE ABOUT THE ASSISTED CARE. But again are these enough to over turn millions of votes or is just isolated cases where it is a few hundred? Dont know. But either way they need to be looked at and corrected. :bop:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Democrats thought one, secondhand whistleblower account of a phone call was enough to impeach a President but somehow hundreds of firsthand whistleblower accounts of voter fraud aren't sufficient enough to warrant an investigation?


The left pulls this blatant in your face hypocrisy then calls for unity. They think unity means agreeing with them.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Its hard to deny that Trump lost and while I do believe there was some voter fraud I don't believe it was widespread enough to change the results. At least not with how most states are operating their electoral votes (winner takes all). I do believe strongly that Biden won NOT because he was the best candidate or even that a majority of those that voted for him even want him as president. They just DIDNT want Trump... Biden is going to have a very difficult time in office. He is not going to have the support of the conservatives, he wont have the support of a very large segment of the liberals and he wont have the support of his own party. Pelosi and other top liberals will take advantage of him every chance they get and will twist is arm continually to get what they want even if he doesn't think it is best for the country. They will all hope he breaks down mentally or dies so Harris can move into the presidency. I suspect Pelosi is even hoping for a crack at the vice presidency... it's gonna be an ugly 4 years.....


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Dakota...

I agree with your whole post. I believe when Pelosi was talking about the 25th Amendment.... she was trying to set it up so they can go after Biden if he doesn't do what the FRINGE wants.

I agree totally that Biden will honestly have his own party run right over him like a locomotive. That is what is scary to think about. Many will think it will be a "free for all" and try to get some wild stuff passed as laws.

Honestly I am not trying to scare anyone or anything.... but be prepared for this stuff...

1. $4-6 gas.

2. More restrictions on emmission, farming practices, etc. All in the name of "climate change".

3. Our 2A rights getting attacked. They wont stop at taxing Magazines or AR style weapons... it will move to hand guns and all semi-auto type weapons. YES EVEN OUR SHOTGUNS AND HUNTING RIFLES. Once one gets "taxed" or what every it will start the ball rolling for people to think they can get more and more things "banned" or "taxed".... ie: Ammo, accessories to firearms, etc.

4. You will see Medical insurance and drug prices soar even more. Remember Trump just passed stuff that is supposed to cut the costs of certain perscription drugs.... But of course you didn't hear about it in the media. oke:

5. You will see larger scale riots anytime a cop shooting happens on a person of COLOR... even if the person of Color was in the wrong. This is because the extremist on the left will think they have even more of a "free for all" than they just did this past year or so. yes... what we saw will only get worse as riots/protests go.

6. TAXES WILL GO UP!!! Yep already I have been getting notices from my tax people stating they dont know what the future holds and to be prepared to pay more in taxes than last year. Again this has to do with COVID and also they stated the "new" proposals put out by Biden. Yep... so be prepared for everyones taxes to go up..... not just the "1%" like they campaign on.

7. Then with the stuff I have mentioned above.... price of goods will go up. Be it because of taxation, cost to get or make goods goes up because of transportation costs going up (fuel), etc.

These are just some predictions I see that will happen. I hope we dont see a market crash or even real estate crash. But real estate is on a slippery slope in many area's....ie: COSTS. I am kind of seeing a forshadowing of the 2008. I hope not... but I wouldn't be surprised. Because people now are paying OVER asking for homes, purchasing homes sight unseen (other than internet pics), There is a shortage of homes on the market in some places, cost of new construction has skyrocketed, etc. So people are starting to get "in over their heads" so to speak with mortgage costs....ie: monthly payments. But this one I am not saying will happen just yet.... it could in about 2 years... if things don't "slow" or change. But just something to keep a look at.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

https://rumble.com/vbkkjp-shock-video-f ... p&mc=56yab

Might want to hold on the "countdown"...

This in GA needs to be answered too. Also with things that are coming to light in NV where they found out that about 40K ballots or people VOTED TWICE. Again we dont know if they were for Trump or Biden. But people's ballots or people voted twice.

Also they are new things coming in AZ and Mich.

I will say again... dont know if it is enough to swing the states to Trump or not. But things that need to be answered before we have a clear picture.

Again... I am on a WAIT AND SEE approach. Things are changing daily on this.... things are getting shown not to be Fraud... and new stuff is popping up.

Barr came out and said that what they have seen doesn't scream FRAUD... but again... new things are getting shown or people coming forward each day. Much of it is BS.... but just need to make sure. :bop:


----------



## Machiavelli (Sep 12, 2012)

7 days until EC 
ratification

44 days until 
inauguration

45 days until Dump is indicted


----------



## Machiavelli (Sep 12, 2012)

6 days until EC ratification

43 days to inauguration

44 days until indictment

In other news all his supporters seem perfectly cool that the entire day went by without the "president" of the United States saying ONE WORD about the lives lost at Pearl Harbor.

Think about that.

I wonder if Fox News (or lol OANN or Newsmax for the dullards) would have said anything about Obama if he did that...


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> 43 days to inauguration


 I wonder about people that show up for a month each presidential election. In the last bush election we found out we had a guy getting paid to be on here. Someone is paying ANTIFA too. I predict 44 days and we have a guy we will not see until he trolls us again in 2024. :lol:


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Chuck Smith said:


> https://rumble.com/vbkkjp-shock-video-from-ga-shows-what-happens-after-gop-monitors-are-told-to-leave.html?mref=22lbp&mc=56yab
> 
> Might want to hold on the "countdown"...
> 
> ...


Actually, they went through this video in the main court case in Georgia. Not the couple minute edited clip, but hours of it including this little blip. The supposed story fell completely apart. The election officials sat there and explained exactly what was happening all through the process.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> The election officials sat there and explained exactly what was happening all through the process.


 Of course he did. Does the title election official mean its impossible for him to lie? 
Do you remember the Shiff show. There were a lotvof titles testifying and telling opposing stories. They couldnt all be telling the truth.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Plainsman said:


> > The election officials sat there and explained exactly what was happening all through the process.
> 
> 
> Of course he did. Does the title election official mean its impossible for him to lie?
> Do you remember the Shiff show. There were a lotvof titles testifying and telling opposing stories. They couldnt all be telling the truth.


Not at all, but evidence matters. Numerous witnesses verified exactly what was going on.

There simply is zero evidence there is anything shady going on, the courts looked at it numerous times now and rebuked it.

It's like a 60 second clip of a cop shooting someone. Is it terrible, yes, but without the context of the entire 15 minute encounter that would show the "victim" fighting, resisting, attacking, yielding a weapon, etc it's just a snapshot in time that entirely lacks context.

The witnesses for trump had their stories continuously fall apart on the stand in almost every single court case. As an interested person, and insomniac, I have actually spent hours reading transcripts and where available listening to the audio. Not the 30 second blurbs on the news but the actual audio. It is available on a lot of the cases through the state and federal court websites. To say most the witnesses lacked credibility would be a gift as most struggled to maintain a coherent train of thought.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Not at all, but evidence matters. Numerous witnesses verified exactly what was going on.





> The witnesses for trump had their stories continuously fall apart on the stand in almost every single court case.


I like how these two quotes fit together. Did these witnesses who "explained how things worked" testify under oath? Did they face the same rigorouse cross examination as those testifying before congress against Trump? Are you comparing apples snd apples. Maybe, Im asking because I dont know. :thumb:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> Actually, they went through this video in the main court case in Georgia. Not the couple minute edited clip, but hours of it including this little blip. The supposed story fell completely apart. The election officials sat there and explained exactly what was happening all through the process.


Like everything I posted about this "fraud".... I say things need to be answered. Which most of them have been.

But again... needs to be questioned and then answered.

I will keep saying.... it looks very slim of anything that Trump is bringing up.

But remember we heard for 3 years... RUSSIA MEDLED IN THE ELECTION... and then had over a year long investigation. Now those same people who kick started the investigation and are still screaming RUSSIA.... are saying... NOPE nothing could have happened.... really.... The other one was investigated to the fullest. This one they are sweeping under the table.

Remember during the RUSSIA RUSSIA RUSSIA.... many repbulicans said... look into it. WHICH THEY DID... right now many are saying the same thing... LOOK INTO THESE... those are the Republicans... The dems are saying... NOTHING HAPPENED.

BTW... how come the media isn't talking about CHINA SPY and ERIC SWALWEL (sp?).... Just like they didn't talk about Finstein and her china spy. Or how it is coming to light that Pelosi possibly knew of the comprimise with swallwell and still nominated him for the intelligence committee. But that last statement needs more looking at to make sure... but Rumblings is she knew something. But time will tell. :beer:


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Plainsman said:


> > Not at all, but evidence matters. Numerous witnesses verified exactly what was going on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What I was referring to was in the actual court cases, under oath and cross examined


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> What I was referring to was in the actual court cases, under oath and cross examined


 Didn't that Ford lady testy under oath that she was raped and thought she was going to die at the hands of Cavanahua? I don't believe anyone anymore. That's where the lying left and much of the right has taken this country.

I guess there are a number of things that make me want to defend Trump. Today for example Utube will begin to censor the American people. Facebook does and Twitter is even worse. Then too when people state that their reasons for not liking him like his tweets and his speach I see it as of very tiny importance compared to the economy and the dangers in this world. I would rather vote for a guy extremely inarticulate than a wanna be tyrant who would turn us into the next Venezuela because he thinks he is so great it will be successful.

I have a question for everyone that stumps me. Biden acted like he couldn't walk and chew gum prior to the election, but now he is doing much better. Was it an act to duck out on three debates. Was he afraid he would be asked about Hunter by a news person they had not yet beaten into submission?


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> Was he afraid he would be asked about Hunter by a news person they had not yet beaten into submission?


This is honestly what I think was the reasoning for his debates and not talking too much to the media prior to the election.

It is why at the debates they threw his "softball" type questions and tried to steer away from anything to do with Hunter and Ukraine.... you know where he is on camera stating that he got a guy fired or they wouldn't have gotten aid. You know... that is basicly what they impeached trump for.... oke:

Here is my prediction.... especially what is finally starting to come out. Hunter is getting investigated for TAX reason... this might be a nothing burger. But is something to look at. But the other stuff coming out... like the FBI and other branches of law enforcement is actually saying.... we have been investigating HUNTER for awhile now.... some have been for 2 years!!! But they are just finally talking about it.... they didn't want to bring it up during the election to be "political". Anyways....

My prediction is that Biden will have impeachment articles brought up on him in about a year.... harris will then get to be the president. It is what the left is driving for.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

I don't really agree with the censorship, but I do believe there need to be significant penalties for anyone posting, reporting or reproducing blatantly false information, both the originator and anyone who reposts any such information. They are not govt entities but publicly traded private companies so currently they are trying to get a handle an misinformation while doing as little as possible.

Freedom of speech should not be without responsibility for what anyone is putting out there, the individual person or news organization should bear this responsibility.

The internet and social media has become a cesspool of misinformation and clickbait. At a time when everyone should be more informed than ever and more easily informed than ever it takes hours of sifting through data to actually even try to determine if it's, real , fake or just flat out manufactured. Even after hours there is no way to be sure of almost anything.

I do believe the misinformation will be the end of the viability of social media as a source for anything.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

SD...

so exactly the stuff I was posting about Twitter vs Trump and other social media.

They are censoring but hiding behind Sec. 230. So when Dem's refused to admit censoring and hide what was happening leading up to the election.... should our elected officials be held accountable as well?

Now I will say this... maybe the FBI didn't put out anything or "announce" anything so that the investigation did get tainted. But by the track record on the "leaks" from with in the intel community about anything related to Trump... shows that it was or could be assumed one sided and looking to weaponize to hurt someone politically. Remember when first talked about the Hunter stuff on hear... and major news networks and people on hear ignored or down played anything. But yet month after month would push... "bombshells" about Trump and then when proved to be false... went on to the next "fake" bombshell. That was more directed at media... but people pushed those here as well. oke:

Again... I am in a wait and see approach because I know cases and things need time to build or be proven false.

But it was honestly a blatant push by the media to hide anything that could hurt Biden during this election cycle. There are people who voted by mail coming out or did come out before saying they would have changed their votes if they knew about Hunter Biden. This was even before election day... but they casted the mail in ballot and didn't know how to go about changing it. Again it might only be 1000 votes.... but still is something. It is how the media is behind everything.

Just like the thread I listed Trumps accomplishments..... how many of those got any air time???? I would say about 20% of them. Also any air time coming on the latest announcement?? Maraco is now recongizing ISREAL. So yep... another middle east country. So hopefully another huge step towards peace in the middle east. But yet on the front page of MSN....nothing. oke:


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Trump made it way to easy for the MS media because he goes on tirades on social media and he really doesn't speak the english language in any sort of polished manner. He caused a lot of this by never being quiet so any stories quickly got buried because they were on to the next thing.

He just needed to shut up once in a while and things would look a lot different.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> He just needed to shut up once in a while and things would look a lot different.


 He is forced into it by a media that essentially censors him. How much credit have they given him. The only way many of us find out is he tells us. Then they are angry because he brags about himself. Show me a politician that doesn't. If Biden lies and takes credit for how fast we got the vaccine will you be ok with it as long as his lie is polished? This is a lot more serious than the words a man uses. I think some people don't grasp that, they don't think Biden is the criminal he really is, or for some other reason like the pharmacy salesman hate him because he is stopping them from ripping us off.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> Trump made it way to easy for the MS media because he goes on tirades on social media and he really doesn't speak the english language in any sort of polished manner. He caused a lot of this by never being quiet so any stories quickly got buried because they were on to the next thing.
> 
> He just needed to shut up once in a while and things would look a lot different.


I will agree on some of this. Yes he should have stayed off twitter. BUT.... The media lauded over Obama because he used social media. So did Trump, in his egomaniac way, thought he needed to be on twitter more than Obama to show he is "better" at being president. Don't know.

But also lets look at what I typed..... did the media ever cover any of the good things that Trump did? I am sure many people who watch MSNBC or CNN don't even know about the Middle East agreements he has brokered.... ALL 5 OF THEM.... not 1... not 2... not 3... BUT 5. Yes that should have been news for a week each time he did one of them. But do you think they talked about them?

How about his tax plan.... right away all they did was say.... The rich get the biggest tax break... well YEAH.. because if you take a 1% tax decrease in $10,000 vs $1,000,000.... of course the "rich" will see more money in their pocket. IT IS SIMPLE MATH. But they pushed the lie that lower income people didn't get anything... WRONG... everyone saw tax brackets change and go to a lower percent. Look up my whole Tax thread when this first was talked about. I DID THE MATH.

How about the whole RUSSIA, RUSSIA, RUSSIA... for 3 years!!!! They still haven't admitted that nothing was found to directly influence Trump.... it influenced both parties. They found no DIRECT tie to trump. Again... lies, lies, lies, lies.

How about the Ukraine Impeachment.... again... lies, lies, lies, lies..... and they are still talking about them.

How about the Hunter Biden story.... OH WAIT... they tried to discredit the whole thing, called it lies, and now what is coming to light.... THEY WERE WRONG!!!!

So to say that Trump made it easy on the media is not 100% accurate. They forced him into many of his situations. His tirades, his tantrums, etc. They kept pushing and pushing and pushing. The media didn't do its job of actually REPORTING NEWS.... they weaponized the 1st Amendment for an agenda. Yep... just wait until some of this Facebook Anti-Trust stuff comes to light... just wait to see how the media now treats Biden compared to how they treated Trump.

But again.... how many of the things I listed that Trump did in his 4 years did the media even cover???? Honestly... any of the justice reform? Any of the helping schools? Any of the middle east stuff? Like plainsman stated... if I wasn't on Twitter I wouldn't have know about half of them. :bop:


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

My point was trump wanted continuous attention. When the media was running some of the negative stories against his opponents he just couldn't shut up and let that percolate a little. He would go off on a Twitter tirade or blast someone in the media in a manner that always made him the story vs keeping the eye on the ball or letting media continue to run with that story.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

SDBFan and with all that Chuck outlined and all you are complaining about he accomplished more good things than any other president. So he irritates you. Will the loss of your second amendment rights be less irritating?


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

My 2nd amendment rights aren't going anywhere. I heard the exact same things with Obama and Clinton. The most we got out of that was a magazine capacity limit, no foreign AW and waiting period.

He can try the executive order route, but anything serious will be stopped by the courts.

I highly doubt he will get online sales stopped, that's just a political talking point, and there will be lawsuits to high heaven on that as well. I also doubt he will get the AR platform stopped as there just isn't any data to support it and far too many of the public support it as well.

Remember, Trump was going to ban abortion, how did that turn out? Gun's and Abortion are just political talking points that very little ever changes. They have been the "hot" republican topics ever since I started voting and little has changed. They are a talking point because they elicit an emotional response from people. The politicians using them rarely have any further interest in them beyond the purpose they serve to stir people up.

He will try to do a couple minor things, get stopped, but it will be enough to appease his base that he tried and he will move onto bigger issues.

As far as Trump doing the most ever of any president, that's just a regurgitation of trump speak. Everything is the biggest, best, most, hugest ever with him. The only thing he did the most/biggest/ever was get his own people indicted and convicted when compared to any other president. Actually almost 3 times as many as Nixon, in almost half the time.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> My 2nd amendment rights aren't going anywhere. I heard the exact same things with Obama and Clinton. The most we got out of that was a magazine capacity limit, no foreign AW and waiting period.


 It will happen if the democrats win in Georgia. I think you have Trump Derangement Syndrome SDBFan.



> I highly doubt he will get online sales stopped, that's just a political talking point, and there will be lawsuits to high heaven on that as well. I also doubt he will get the AR platform stopped as there just isn't any data to support it and far too many of the public support it as well.


 I hope your right and I am wrong. Years ago democrats got angry when we called them socialists. Today they are proud of it. Things change and with enough power they will pack the courts, give statehood to Puerto Rico which is perfect for communism because they suck more than they provide. What got us in this predicament is gullible people who think things will go on as they always have.



> Remember, Trump was going to ban abortion, how did that turn out? Gun's and Abortion are just political talking points that very little ever changes.


 That's foolishness. How would he do that with a democrat house and a bunch of RINOs? The guns may be talking points because the democrats have always been anti gun. They hate the NRA, and have convinced even foolish conservatives that the NRA is bad. The democrats have been stopped in the past, but if you think they will do nothing if they have the house, senate, and presidency your a couple fries short of a happy meal.



> As far as Trump doing the most ever of any president, that's just a regurgitation of trump speak.


 He has and to say otherwise isn't true. Evidently he did something that bites into your profit or something. I know the big pharma hates him.



> Actually almost 3 times as many as Nixon, in almost half the time.


 That's because the swamp didn't go after it's own. If they did Hillary would be in prison. Half a dozen at the top of he FBI would be in prison. Your cherry picking things to knock Trump. Why? All you have shown is that the corrupt from one side are prosecuted while the many more corrupt from the other side walk free.

SDBFan your head in the sand is as dangerous as China or any other enemy. It's what will let all this happen.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

So why didn't trump's justice department and all his appointees not jail clinton and all the others that committed supposed crimes on the left? I can tell you why. It's because just because someone in the media, social media or the government says something is a crime or someone should be locked up doesn't mean it happens. Just like his faulty attempt at a coup after an election, the courts need actual evidence, not some BS cooked up bull that the Quacken Kracken, Rudy and the Trump team was selling.

Just because trumps spouts something doesn't automatically make it true. Do you think trump did more than JFK, FDR, Lincoln, Washington or Reagan? If you do, then you are crazy.

It's just trump speak, everything is the biggest, best, greatest ever, even if it's run of the mill stuff.

He had accomplishments, every president does. But to say he did the most and was the best of any other president ever is a joke. He's one of the few incumbent presidents to ever lose.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> So why didn't trump's justice department and all his appointees not jail clinton and all the others that committed supposed crimes on the left?


 Because they are part of the swamp. Barr worked in the past for Bush so he was very qualified. Trump tried to find real conservatives, but nearly every qualified politician or lawyer in Washington is tainted.



> I can tell you why. It's because just because someone in the media, social media or the government says something is a crime or someone should be locked up doesn't mean it happens.


 The law isn't that nebulous. Hillary with her server in her house was a crime. I think Trump would lock her up, but he can't do it personally he has to appoint people and hope he can trust them. Looks like he can't.



> Just like his faulty attempt at a coup after an election, the courts need actual evidence, not some BS cooked up bull that the Quacken Kracken, Rudy and the Trump team was selling.


 I don't hear the fat lady singing yet.



> Just because trumps spouts something doesn't automatically make it true. Do you think trump did more than JFK, FDR, Lincoln, Washington or Reagan? If you do, then you are crazy.


 Washington and Lincoln no, but JFK didn't do squat. Well he did get us into Viet Nam. FDR was the beginning of socialism. Why would a conservative admire JFK or FDR?



> He's one of the few incumbent presidents to ever lose.


 If he really did, but that doesn't make him a bad president. Today's youth are starting to vote and their brains were rotted in college.

Do I remember right SDBFan that you didn't vote? Maybe I'm remembering wrong. Not voting means your ok with much higher taxes. Biden said the first thing he would do is cancel Trumps tax cut. That means about $4K for my wife and I. Pelosi is waiting for Biden to take office so she can give the stimulus to the liberal mayors that let ANTIFA burn and loot. That and Planned Baby Killing Unparenthood. Not my thoughts, but what she has said. If liberals tell you they are going to do something you can tell if it's true or not. If it sounds good they really will not do it. If it sounds bad they sure as the devil will try to do it. Their word is gold when they say they will raise taxes. Now if they said they will lower health costs you can bet they are lying.


----------



## Machiavelli (Sep 12, 2012)

ONE day until EC ratification

23 days to Georgia election of the 2 Democrats

38 days until inauguration of President elect Joe Biden

39 days until Dump is indicted


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> 38 days until inauguration of President elect Joe Biden


 Actually he isn't president elect yet no matter how many times the empty heads repeat it. :rollin:


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Plainsman said:


> > So why didn't trump's justice department and all his appointees not jail clinton and all the others that committed supposed crimes on the left?
> 
> 
> Because they are part of the swamp. Barr worked in the past for Bush so he was very qualified. Trump tried to find real conservatives, but nearly every qualified politician or lawyer in Washington is tainted.
> ...


Voted, just didn't vote for either Biden or Trump, as I dislike both of them.

As far as the tax cut, just give it a couple of years if they don't change the law it has a sunset in it for regular folks but the top end tax cuts were permanent if my memory serves me correctly.

As far as past presidents go I never said I like either of them, just a student of history, and there are many presidents with a much longer list of accomplishments that historically are much more important than what trump did by far.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Plainsman said:


> > 38 days until inauguration of President elect Joe Biden
> 
> 
> Actually he isn't president elect yet no matter how many times the empty heads repeat it. :rollin:


He will be tomorrow. The most they can do is delay a couple of hours with an objection to the electoral college vote, if it is opposed/objected to, as the objection would then go to the house and senate for vote then, if both do not uphold the objection then the electoral college vote is completed and accepted.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> completed and accepted.


 Not by millions of Americans. Only by the communist loving traitors. A vote for Biden was a vote against America, its constitution, and freedom. I think Kruchev was right in 1959. We have fallen like a ripe plumb as he said. I think the central red states should succeed. Then watch the hell on earth the liberals create on the coasts.

Its sad that humanity cant handle freedom. The lazy will always be with us robbing people with their vote rather than a gun, but still criminal. I guess its not only the lazy, but the democrat party is also the choice of pedophiles.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> As far as the tax cut, just give it a couple of years if they don't change the law it has a sunset in it for regular folks but the top end tax cuts were permanent if my memory serves me correctly.


I am not sure if the whole thing has a sunset clause of just portions of it. But that means it is up to the people who we elect if they want to INCREASE TAXES..... But I think it has like a 10 year period or so.


----------



## Bagman (Oct 17, 2002)

> but the democrat party is also the choice of pedophiles.


 :rollin: Clearly.......

Republican Tim Nolan, chairman of Donald Trump's presidential campaign in Kentucky, pled guilty to child sex trafficking and on February 11, 2018 he was sentenced to serve 20 years in prison.

Republican state Senator Ralph Shortey was indicted on four counts of human trafficking and child pornography. In November 2017, he pleaded guilty to one count of child sex trafficking in exchange for the dropping of the other charges.

Republican anti-abortion activist Howard Scott Heldreth is a convicted child rapist in Florida.

Republican County Commissioner David Swartz pleaded guilty to molesting two girls under the age of 11 and was sentenced to 8 years in prison.

Republican judge Mark Pazuhanich pleaded no contest to fondling a 10-year old girl and was sentenced to 10 years probation.

Republican anti-abortion activist Nicholas Morency pleaded guilty to possessing child pornography on his computer and offering a bounty to anybody who murders an abortion doctor.

Republican legislator Edison Misla Aldarondo was sentenced to 10 years in prison for raping his daughter between the ages of 9 and 17.

Republican Mayor Philip Giordano is serving a 37-year sentence in federal prison for sexually abusing 8- and 10-year old girls.

Republican campaign consultant Tom Shortridge was sentenced to three years probation for taking nude photographs of a 15-year old girl.

Republican Senator Strom Thurmond, a notable racist, had sex with a 15-year old black girl which produced a child.

Republican pastor Mike Hintz, whom George W. Bush commended during the 2004 presidential campaign, surrendered to police after admitting to a sexual affair with a female juvenile.

Republican legislator Peter Dibble pleaded no contest to having an inappropriate relationship with a 13-year-old girl.

Republican Congressman Donald "Buz" Lukens was found guilty of having sex with a female minor and sentenced to one month in jail.

Republican fundraiser Richard A. Delgaudio was found guilty of child porn charges and paying two teenage girls to pose for sexual photos.

Republican activist Mark A. Grethen convicted on six counts of sex crimes involving children.
Republican activist Randal David Ankeney pleaded guilty to attempted sexual assault on a child.

Republican Congressman Dan Crane had sex with a female minor working as a congressional page.

Republican activist and Christian Coalition leader Beverly Russell admitted to an incestuous relationship with his step daughter.

Republican congressman and anti-gay activist Robert Bauman was charged with having sex with a 16-year-old boy he picked up at a gay bar.

Republican Committee Chairman Jeffrey Patti was arrested for distributing a video clip of a 5-year-old girl being raped.
&#8230;


----------



## Machiavelli (Sep 12, 2012)

Happy Electoral College ratification day

22 days to Georgia election

37 days until inauguration

37 or 38? days until indictment. NY state AG and Manhattan DA have 67 indictments ready to go. The whole world is Hoping it happens at 12:01 pm on Jan. 20th, while he's on stage and on TV at his MAGA rally. I'd pay to see the FBI hauling him off the stage in handcuffs. Noone deserves a bigger audience right?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Bagman I was thinking more along the lines of Pedophile Island that Clinton few to 28 times. I am fully aware that democrats and republicans are guilty. It's just that democrats currently are trying to normalize everything including pedophilia. The democrats are the party of identity politics and as such they try to normalize fringe groups to get their support. I am also fully aware that perversions have crept into every crevice of our society such as gay priests molesting little boys. It's not a religious problem it's a social/cultural problem. Perhaps in primary school they read books like Johnny has to daddy's.

I'll bet if we could run a poll nine out of ten pedophiles voted for Biden.



> Republican Committee Chairman Jeffrey Patti was arrested for distributing a video clip of a 5-year-old girl being raped.


 Who was the rapist, Hunter Biden?


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

I don't think any political party has cornered the market on idiots, psychopaths and sycophants yet.

In fact I would bet they are spread fairly equal amongst politicians.


----------



## Machiavelli (Sep 12, 2012)

Plainsman said:


> Bagman I was thinking more along the lines of Pedophile Island that Clinton few to 28 times. I am fully aware that democrats and republicans are guilty. It's just that democrats currently are trying to normalize everything including pedophilia. The democrats are the party of identity politics and as such they try to normalize fringe groups to get their support. I am also fully aware that perversions have crept into every crevice of our society such as gay priests molesting little boys. It's not a religious problem it's a social/cultural problem. Perhaps in primary school they read books like Johnny has to daddy's.
> 
> I'll bet if we could run a poll nine out of ten pedophiles voted for Biden.
> 
> ...


So many projections so little time

Plainsman its clear you have an unhealthy obsession with pedophilia and trying to cast aspersions it just has to be Dems who are the criminals. As has been pointed out to you above, most Pedos are repressed religious conservatives, most commonly found in the GOP party loyalists. Its just a fact. By nature most liberal leaning people have far healthier attitudes about sex, sexuality, and relationships. They aren't constrained en masse by religious doctrine as far more of them are atheist or agnostic.

The social problem you speak of is religious. It can't be denied that it is the root of it. Society is seeing it over and over and over and over. The vary nature of the control creates the repression.

The pedo island example you refer to is a whole 'nother huge rats nest. It has nothing to do with D or R. That's about rich people believing that there is no limits to their power or ability to subvert justice. This is an entirely different (though related) scenario compared to your average lower level politician or non-oligarch.

In general the only thing Democrats are trying to normalize is equal right for all people under law. ReThuglicans are always trying to control others as to their world view, or that of their sacred text's that were written by illiterate sheep herders in a desert a millenia ago. Anything that doesn't fit their narrow view of "right or proper" is framed as a "perversion" It's such a cozy convenient excuse to attempt to frame the narrative under their version of their worldview.


----------



## Resky (Aug 13, 2012)

> As has been pointed out to you above, most Pedos are repressed religious conservatives, most commonly found in the GOP party loyalists.


Yeah Right, except Bagman conveniently left out where he got that information. Here is where he got the list so take a hard look at the Democrats on the list and then make such a stupid statement without checking the facts. If you bother to count you'll find the pedophiles in the two parties about even. But the main thing is there is no evidence that any of these so called factual claims are fact. I guess trolls don't really care do they.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/ ... edit#gid=0

Don't you people ever get tired of this regurgitated crap over and over, and I'm talking about all of you.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> most liberal leaning people have far healthier attitudes about sex, sexuality, and relationships.


 lol you guys think there are what about 30 genders and you dont know which bathroom to use.



> They aren't constrained en masse by religious doctrine as far more of them are atheist or agnostic.


 In other words they are not constrained by morals. They dont believe in God because represive government is their god.


----------

